
Atmospheric Vortex Engine - SergeyDruid
http://vortexengine.ca/index.shtml
======
daeken
This is really interesting. That said, it looks pretty straightforward to
build; looks like there are no novel materials or equipment needed to make
this happen, from my reading of it. Given that, why don't we have a full-scale
prototype of this, at the very least? Is it just the money, or is there
something non-trivial about this? I feel like I'm missing some reason why this
is non-viable in practice.

~~~
Kerrz
I actually worked in the lab with Louis' team this past summer (completely
unrelated projects.)

If the wind was going faster than a couple miles per hour, they couldn't even
turn their prototype on to run their tests. I think the biggest problem
they're having with going big-picture with this is doing the due-diligence to
prove it's not a tornado machine.

~~~
fernly
Say more about "couldn't even turn [it] on"? Because it didn't work then (not
a good sign)? Or because they, or somebody, thought the vortex would detach
and go rogue?

~~~
Kerrz
It was less of an immediate safety concern and more a case of trying to limit
the variables. They were only doing tests under ideal conditions, rather than
testing in all conditions. I imagine the plan involves testing in all
conditions eventually, but they need to fine-tune their equipment in ideal
conditions to make sure they know what "good" and "bad" look like before
potentially feeding some atmospheric action that they didn't anticipate.

~~~
m_mueller
How about doing it somewhere remote? Say, on a remote pacific island with no
inhabitants? Or is there even the fear that it could emit a hurricane (which
would probably happen anyways, but if it's your machine that starts it, all
(media) hell breaks loose)?

------
Detrus
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_tower_(downdraft)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_tower_\(downdraft\))
Downdraft tower seems similar. In theory could produce 400MW in a small area
and solve our energy problems.

~~~
adaml_623
The difference between the vortex engine and the downdraft or solar tower is
that you don't have to build a 1000 meter high tower. I'm not a believer in it
but it's important to realise the difference.

